# Hey Everyone! New Guy from South Texas!!



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

I just wanted to drop in and Say Hello to everyone on the site! I have heard some awesome things about the site from various people and I am glad I was informed about it! I am a previous rifle hunter turned bowhunter. I Just bought my first bow for hunting (Hoyt Maxxis 31) and after a few days of practicing I decided to go out and sit on my property to see what happened. Well after one small buck tempted me one too many times I decided to take the shot at 30 yards and smoked him through both lungs! Talk about getting hooked immediately!!!! Guess you could say I've got the Bug! lol Well I'm glad to be here and can't wait to have more stories and some pics to share. Anyone wanting another friend on here then go ahead and send me a request!


Jason:darkbeer:


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the party, your doomed now on the endless pursuit of archery related STUFF! Welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks SemperF! Yea it seems to be I'm going in that direction already! lol Thanks Dthbyhoyt!


----------



## kybowshooter (Dec 10, 2010)

wecome, sounds like u r hooked


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jason. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am already finding this site very useful!!!!


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome Fellow Texan! :wink:

LoL... This guy got me talked back into bow hunting... Jason has been a life long buddy of mine!!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm happy to be a part of the community, although I must admit it makes me a little sick seeing what some of the Hoyt Maxxis 31's are going for on here compared to how much I payed for mine before I found out about the site!!!!! Oh well, live and learn right?! Jon, I can't wait to see your bow when you get it in! Have a Merry Christmas and Happy new years everyone!!!!!


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got it in yesterday... Got lost in the holiday mess of UPS deliveries! Looks flipping AWESOME!!! Everything is Realtree camo, all but the cams! LoL We will get together and shoot soon!! Gonna have a target area in the back yard soon!


----------

